# Baytril reaction?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sorry*

Sorry, I have never heard of Baytril but I am SURE THAT others on the forum have.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sorry*

Sorry, I have never heard of Baytril but I am SURE THAT others on the forum have.


Yes, call the vet first thing and I will will say prayers for her.

It may be a temporary side effect


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

KRayl said:


> In the beginning of December, Avery came down with a cold that was treated with Amoxicillan and went away. A week or two later, the cold came back so the vet decided to put her on Bayril this time around. He mentioned that one of the possible side effects could be lameness but he has never seen it happen before. He said if she begins showing any signs to stop giving her the mediciation. She has been on the Baytril for a little less than a week and the last couple of days she's been pretty tired and her legs are seeing a bit weak. (They shake a bit if she puts weight on them and she seems to be walking a little differently.) Once I started noticing this, I stopped giving her the medication. Unfortunately, they were closed today so I haven't had the chance to call to ask about bringing her in. I'll be calling them in the morning, though.
> 
> I just read on their website that,
> - Young animals treated with enrofloxacin may develop damage to the cartilage of their joints. Swollen joints and lameness are clinical signs that may be observed.
> ...


Baytril is an extremely potent anti biotic. Dogs do not catch "colds". Did your golden have Kennel Cough? Pneumonia? In all of my years of breeding and owning goldens I have used it just one time (mastitis) and then reluctantly at that. 

I hope your golden is better soon.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Sorry, I have never heard of Baytril but I am SURE THAT others on the forum have.
> 
> 
> Yes, call the vet first thing and I will will say prayers for her.
> ...


Thanks, Karen :wave: 

Baytil is an antibiotic, also known as Enrofloxcin. I guessing it's a bit stronger than amoxicillin, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Baytril is an extremely potent anti biotic. Dogs do not catch "colds". Did your golden have Kennel Cough? Pneumonia? In all of my years of breeding and owning goldens I have used it just one time (mastitis) and then reluctantly at that.
> 
> I hope your golden is better soon.


Unfortunately the vet didn't give us a diagnosis but thought that because she was in doggie daycare and visited the dog park often that she caught something from another dog. Her only symptoms were runny nose, sneezing, and a bit of redness in one of her eyes. I asked him if there was anything to test for but he didn't seem too concerned since whatever it was went away with the Amoxicillin - but, since it came back, he wanted to treat her with something stronger. 

At this point, her "cold" symptoms have gone away - now it's just the shakey legs and tiredness. 

It's a mystery to me ... I wish I knew more. I will be asking a lot more questions when I call tomorrow, though.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm going to assume it is Kennel Cough. If my dogs happen to come down with KC I never treat it. It typically goes away within a week to 10 days. Some coughing, runny nose and a bit of congestion. Very old and very young dogs are most at risk. If your golden is in good health then you really have nothing to worry about (IMO). I would certainly ask your Vet what he is treating for. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks, Sue. Dumb question but, could it be Kennel Cough without any coughing?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would ask about a Snap4DX test for Lyme, Anaplasmosis, Erlichis- the tick things since she has the symptoms(lameness/"cold". The antibiotic should be Doxycycline. I agree fully with Sue about not treating Kennel cough.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

KRayl said:


> Thanks, Sue. Dumb question but, could it be Kennel Cough without any coughing?


I don't think it is KC after going back and reading your initial post again....sorry I read dog park and just assumed  I'm not sure why your vet is treating with anti biotics (especially Baytril) when he has not told you what he is treating for. KC does have runny nose/sneezing but I have never seen the red eye. 

I hope you get this sorted out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope you can get some better answers from the vet tomorrow and I think it is a good idea that you stopped using the meds. I am really surprised that a vet used that strong of a antibiotic on such a little dog. Maybe if you dont get the answers you want, you might consider finding another vet. Good luck and please keep us posted on what it might be and how Avery is doing.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I wish I knew beforehand that Baytril was such a strong antibiotic. I would've questioned it when he prescribed it to her had I known better. I'm also wondering if she could just be going through a growth spurt - could this be the cause of low energy and extra sleep? Is this something that might happen around this age?



Ljilly28 said:


> I would ask about a Snap4DX test for Lyme, Anaplasmosis, Erlichis- the tick things since she has the symptoms(lameness/"cold". The antibiotic should be Doxycycline. I agree fully with Sue about not treating Kennel cough.


It's interesting that you mention having her tested for Lyme disease. A couple of months ago I posted this thread about a red ring that appeared. When I asked the vet about it after, they said that there was nothing to test for at that time. According to them, if she did have Lyme disease, I would take at least 3mos to show up on a test? Does this sound right? I know that Lyme disease causes soreness, but is it often accompanied by runny nose and sneezing?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, the runny nose and sneezing are part of it, and anaplasmosis too. Here in Maine, our vet uses the snap 4 to screen for anaplasmosis/lyme bc it is soooooo epedemic. It's one of those things which doxycycline takes care of nicely, but which untreated does lots of damage. It would hurt to screen your pup even if she hd no sympoms, but she actually has quite a few. Don't let the vet settle for Snap 3, excluding anaplasmosis bc that is a likely culprit.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I spoke with the vet and told him what was going on. I also questioned the possibility of Lyme disease..... 

One of the side effects of Baytril is weakening of the growth plates but he said that since she's 6mos old, he's not concerned about that or any long term effects. 

Since she is scheduled to be spayed next Friday, he said to wait until then to bring her in to be tested for Lyme disease. If she's not improving or is getting any worse, then he wants me to bring her in but for now, we are to wait it out.

That being said, I'm still concerned about any effect the Baytil may have had on her growing body and joints. I've begun thinking about giving her some sort of daily supplement. I haven't looked into it yet, but if anyone has any advice/recommendations, I'd love to hear your thoughts!

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm uneasy about your vet. Why not be proactive? Keep and eye on her gums and make sure they are nice and pink; it's also helpful to take her temp if you get more worried at some point. Don't hesitate to try a new vet if you are concerned.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm uneasy about your vet. Why not be proactive? Keep and eye on her gums and make sure they are nice and pink; it's also helpful to take her temp if you get more worried at some point. Don't hesitate to try a new vet if you are concerned.


I very much agree with you. I did look at her gums a bit earlier and to me, they do seem pale. I wonder if I can call another vet tomorrow and get in that quickly....? 

I'm beginning to be more and more concerned. I don't like "just waiting it out". If there's something wrong, I want to deal with it asap, you know? Something just doesn't seem right. Also, if she's being spayed next Friday, I don't want her to have some sort of mysterious illness on top of everything. I'd rather figure out what it is THEN have her spayed. Seems that'd be way too much for her system to handle. 

Thanks so much for all your help. It's nice to know someone's listening.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KRay*

KRAY:

I agree with Lilly. When you said the vet said to wait a week until she is fixed, I got a very sick feeling in my stomach - I would get another vet to look at her asap!! Yes, make sure her gums are pink.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh jeez- hopefully, no vet would spay her while she was under the weather. Is she eating? Is she bright and playful or lethargic? Youre in Vermon? Maybe Erica (MurphyTeller) would recommend a good vet for you? Unless I got the state wrong for her, I think she is in vermont.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I actually just emailed Erica! Great minds think alike. 

She's eating, drinking and going the bathroom normally. Energy is .... on the lower side. She gets up and plays and wants to go outside to play with us but just in smaller spurts than usual. Seems like she gets tired more quickly? I don't know. Best case scenario, I'm over-reacting, but I'd like to feel confident enough in my vet to make that decision and right now, I'm not feeling that way at all!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Oh jeez- hopefully, no vet would spay her while she was under the weather. Is she eating? Is she bright and playful or lethargic? Youre in Vermon? Maybe Erica (MurphyTeller) would recommend a good vet for you? Unless I got the state wrong for her, I think she is in vermont.


Coincidence...Kim is in my puppy/obedience class. I'm sending her to my vet tomorrow - they'll do a lyme test if she asks for it - sounds like she might have had a bull's eye tick bite this summer... In the interim I've suggested getting her hydrated as best they can...I always keep a container of broth in the car for just such "incentive" for drinking...

We're hoping Avery feels MUCH better soon...

Erica


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks again, Erica! She just had a good chug of water and fell asleep. (I don't have any chicken broth - only sodium free chicken granules. I'm going to see if those are okay to give to her later on.)

Fingers crossed they can get us in and give us the answers we've been waiting for! :crossfing


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

KRayl said:


> Thanks again, Erica! She just had a good chug of water and fell asleep. (I don't have any chicken broth - only sodium free chicken granules. I'm going to see if those are okay to give to her later on.)
> 
> Fingers crossed they can get us in and give us the answers we've been waiting for! :crossfing


The boullion would probably work too - especially since they are sodium free - half a cube in 2-3 cups of water..that she had a good chug is probably good enough for now - do keep an eye on her gums though.

Erica


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You're doing the right thing. With goldens,it's better to overreact and catch things nice and early.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Kim, I just emailed you on Facebook about this. Check it out if you haven't already.


----------

